# Need help with my cavachon! :(



## Stephaniex (Oct 28, 2012)

Alfie is 8 months old and we've had him since he was 9-10 weeks old from his breeder. At first Alfie was great on walks I could let him off without a problem he would always stay by me and would never run off, but, he's always been very shy of strangers and when he see's someone walking past he will try and move as far away as possible from them to pass them. 
Also he's starting to get a bit more aggressive towards other dogs, he always barks at a dog that passes and tries to get to them but not as playfully as I wish he would. Both my parents took him for a walk yesterday where they ran into a staffie type dog which came over to him and they said that he began growling at them really nasty and showing his teeth. 

I really don't get what I've done wrong because he's been raised around other dogs and he's practically best friends with my friends Jack Russell too. I'm beginning to wonder whether he's developing some sort of small dog syndrome or protectiveness as he earlier chased after a labrador warning it off in the park and its got to the point where I don't trust him off the lead  It's beginning to become really stressful on walks when we run into other dogs yet when they come over to him he cowers away. 
We recently got another cavachon bitch and they get on great but when she pees on the training pads he nudges it with his nose as if he's tryna get rid of it or fold it over but then he'll pee over it himself so I'm wondering if its to do with marking his territory. 
Has anyone got any suggestions for me?


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Has he had a thorough vet check to rule out a medical reason behind his behaviour? That should be the first port of call with any change like this. 

Is this happening on walks on his own or when you have the bitch with you? I know a few young males who've gotten funny with other dogs coming near "their" bitch. It's not protectiveness as such, it's resource guarding.

At 8 months old he's likely to still be an adolescent which is very much like being a grotty human teenager. Mine lost all recall and went stone deaf at regular intervals as well as pushing all the boundaries I'd set. Consistent training, going back to basics and maturity got him through it.

They also go through a fear period during adolescence. I can't remember the exact ages off the top of my head but it could well be he's hit that stage. Especially as you say he cowers away from them when they come near him. If he's willing to run off and chase other dogs then keeping him on leash and going back to basics on recall is what you need to do. I used a long line with mine so he could have a bit of freedom but still be under control. He also needs protecting from loose dogs coming up to him when he's on leash. With most dogs I've found simply stepping towards them and giving a firm "go away" works to deter them. Most dogs, no matter how untrained, know some form of go away.

I'd get rid of the puppy pads completely personally. Teach the pup to toilet outside from the start unless you're happy to have a dog possibly toileting in the house for life. Also eliminates the problem of him peeing over it and possibly setting up a habit of marking indoors.


----------



## Stephaniex (Oct 28, 2012)

Sarah1983 said:


> Has he had a thorough vet check to rule out a medical reason behind his behaviour? That should be the first port of call with any change like this.
> 
> Is this happening on walks on his own or when you have the bitch with you? I know a few young males who've gotten funny with other dogs coming near "their" bitch. It's not protectiveness as such, it's resource guarding.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply  and no he hasn't I'll speak with my mother about getting one sorted. And no I've walked him on his own before now and he still barks at dogs  I'm going to look into buying a recall lead for him but for now I'll just try with stretch lead or just his normal lead and I'll also speak to my mother about getting rid of puppy pads as she is the one who wants to keep them down would it work possibly if we placed the puppy pads outside instead as Bella always uses them?

Thanks :laugh:


----------

